# Candy cane red



## Catscankim (Jul 6, 2020)

What is the best candy cane red color you have found? (US). Planning some xmas soaps and got a candy cane scent.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 6, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> What is the best candy cane red color you have found? (US). Planning some xmas soaps and got a candy cane scent.


Nurture soap has a few nice reds and mad mica has a really good red. Depending on your recipe and which red you choose. Some of the sellers recommend a higher amount of red coloring in order to keep it from looking pink. 

When it comes to reds I use 2 tsp's ppo in order to insure it's red and not pink. I have not had any problems with that amount of mica causing any staining. But it may be a little higher than what other people would recommend.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 6, 2020)

I do the same as Todd and I also use Mad Mica's true red set.


----------



## Catscankim (Jul 7, 2020)

I have an order coming in from mad micas. Do they always take so long? I even emailed them that they are local to me and would be happy to pick them up, kinda got a canned response. So i wait lol.

i saw a few there, but wanted to make sure which one to order So i dont ruin a batch cause i got the wrong red lol


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 7, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I have an order coming in from mad micas. Do they always take so long? I even emailed them that they are local to me and would be happy to pick them up, kinda got a canned response. So i wait lol.
> 
> i saw a few there, but wanted to make sure which one to order So i dont ruin a batch cause i got the wrong red lol


Even in normal times they are not the fastest. Right now nurture soap & just Pigments are the fastest for me. During normal times wholesale supplies plus was the fastest for me but I am only 4 hours away from them but now it's 2 weeks before they even ship it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 7, 2020)

Nurture Trial by Fire is a true red.   I make my own red mostly using red oxide with a bright pink added.  Been doing it for years.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 7, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> Nurture Trial by Fire is a true red.   I make my own red mostly using red oxide with a bright pink added.  Been doing it for years.


That is an excellent idea. I have plenty of oxides.



shunt2011 said:


> Nurture Trial by Fire is a true red.   I make my own red mostly using red oxide with a bright pink added.  Been doing it for years.


What shade of pink are you using? I have several shades of red oxides. I was going to use some to make a brick fireplace for a Christmas soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 7, 2020)

Todd Ziegler said:


> What shade of pink are you using? I have several shades of red oxides. I was going to use some to make a brick fireplace for a Christmas soap.


I've used Hollywood pink from nurture, neon pink and fluorescent pink too.  Depends which I grab first.  I have enough colorants (micas, oxides etc) to last 2 lifetimes probably.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 7, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I've used Hollywood pink from nurture, neon pink and fluorescent pink too.  Depends which I grab first.  I have enough colorants (micas, oxides etc) to last 2 lifetimes probably.


Thanks. I am actually on my way to nurture soap right now to pick up my order and Hollywood pink is part of the order. I only live 45 minutes from nurture soap. They are getting ready to open up a retail store. I can't wait to be able to just go get my stuff and be able to smell the FO's before I buy them.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 7, 2020)

Todd Ziegler said:


> I only live 45 minutes from nurture soap.


I am so jealous - although it's probably a good thing I don't live close enough to just go on a whim.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 7, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I am so jealous - although it's probably a good thing I don't live close enough to just go on a whim.


I know! There is actually another soap supplier about an hour and a half south of me but you can't pick up in person. Wholesale supplies plus is just 2 hours away from me but since I am so close, I get next day shipping. However since the virus, it takes almost 2 weeks to just get it shipped but as soon as it ships I will get it the next day. Yes I am spoiled!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 7, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> Nurture Trial by Fire is a true red.   I make my own red mostly using red oxide with a bright pink added.  Been doing it for years.


I used to do that until I found the set. For me, it's just easier with the set, that way I get the same color every single time. 
With Nurture's Trial by Fire I still get a pink sometimes, even when using the same amount (sure it has to do with the FO) but have never had that problem with the MM set. 


Catscankim said:


> I have an order coming in from mad micas. Do they always take so long? I even emailed them that they are local to me and would be happy to pick them up, kinda got a canned response. So i wait lol.
> i saw a few there, but wanted to make sure which one to order So i dont ruin a batch cause i got the wrong red lol


Yes, right now they are running on only 1/3 staff that they normally do, but their orders have tripled during this time, so it's hard for them to keep up. I think I got an email from Joanna stating that because of Covid they are not allowing pick-ups? Could be wrong on that though. I am on the other side of the country, so when it comes to pick-up emails I just ignore them, as I will never be able to pick up from them.


----------



## SoapWitch (Jul 7, 2020)

Reds! The bane of my existence. I have used just about every red out there. Okay, a bit of an exaggeration AND I have worked and worked to get the red I found by Trial By Fire. I cannot produce another red so true. With that said, it's true for my eye. Red is tricky in soap, as we perceive it differently and soap bases can render differently. With this said, this is my favorite bomb-proof red. Reproduce-able each time out of the jar.  

I find taking photos of red to be a challenge. The red block is Trial by Fire and the photo is not as true as what I perceive. The Santa soap is a red recipe I created. It had a bit too much orange for me. I've enjoyed this thread... I enjoy hearing what others see and experience.


----------



## Megan (Jul 7, 2020)

SoapWitch said:


> Reds! The bane of my existence. I have used just about every red out there. Okay, a bit of an exaggeration AND I have worked and worked to get the red I found by Trial By Fire. I cannot produce another red so true. With that said, it's true for my eye. Red is tricky in soap, as we perceive it differently and soap bases can render differently. With this said, this is my favorite bomb-proof red. Reproduce-able each time out of the jar.
> 
> I find taking photos of red to be a challenge. The red block is Trial by Fire and the photo is not as true as what I perceive. The Santa soap is a red recipe I created. It had a bit too much orange for me. I've enjoyed this thread... I enjoy hearing what others see and experience.
> View attachment 47627
> View attachment 47628


Seeing your soaps always puts a smile on my face Bee.


----------



## SoapWitch (Jul 7, 2020)

Megan said:


> Seeing your soaps always puts a smile on my face Bee.



Thank you for saying that. It's taken a minute to get my bearings in this group. Now I'm reading daily.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 4, 2020)

I had to search for this post lol.

I just ordered the trial by fire (and a bunch of other stuff lol). Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## AliOop (Sep 4, 2020)

I have Trial by Fire but haven't used it yet. Planning to make Christmas soap this weekend because the FO arrived today.


----------

